# Apple: Erstes iPhone mit USB-C für mehr als 100.000 Dollar!



## Johannes Gehrling (5. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Apple: Erstes iPhone mit USB-C für mehr als 100.000 Dollar!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Apple: Erstes iPhone mit USB-C für mehr als 100.000 Dollar!*


----------



## Martina (5. November 2021)

Die spinnen die Römer


----------



## Toni (5. November 2021)

Also eine modifizierte Hardware als Kunst zu deklarieren ist schon eine krasse Aussage, aber dann solche Bedingungen dran zu knüpfen... Geschweige denn der Preis! Manche Apple User...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (5. November 2021)

Wir sind Apple. Wir werden eure technologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen…oder auch nicht…eure USB Anschlüsse werden assimiliert. Eure Rasse wird uns dienen und sich anpassen. Widerstand ist zwecklos.


----------



## weazz1980 (5. November 2021)

Die Überschrift ist wieder purer Clickbait... hier geht's nicht um Apple selbst, sondern um einen Studenten, der ein I-Phone umgebaut hat...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (5. November 2021)

weazz1980 schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist wieder purer Clickbait... hier geht's nicht um Apple selbst, sondern um einen Studenten, der ein I-Phone umgebaut hat...


Stimmt, hast recht. Hab ich ganz versäumt noch dazuzuschreiben.


----------



## fud1974 (5. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Also eine modifizierte Hardware als Kunst zu deklarieren ist schon eine krasse Aussage, aber dann solche Bedingungen dran zu knüpfen... Geschweige denn der Preis! Manche Apple User...



Uff.. also......

Bei aller Liebe zu "aufmerksamkeitsgenerierenden Überschriften", aber manchmal übertreibt ihr es schon etwas, oder?

Mit 
"Apple: Das erste iPhone mit USB-C kostet mehr als 100.000 Dollar! "

Wird gleich im ersten Wort der Überschrift Apple mehr oder minder als "verantwortlich" hingestellt.. das ist ne Modifkation durch eine Privatperson eines iPhones, und die kann dafür nehmen, was sie lustig ist..... so verrückt es auch sein mag.

Warum nicht:
"Menschen!!:  Das erste iPhone mit USB-C kostet mehr als 100.000 Dollar und es gibt Leute, die wollen das bezahlen!!!!"


----------



## Toni (5. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Warum nicht:
> "Menschen!!: Das erste iPhone mit USB-C kostet mehr als 100.000 Dollar und es gibt Leute, die wollen das bezahlen!!!!"


 Das gibt das System einem vor, wenn man einen Beitrag einem Thema zuordnet^^ Man kann das zwar ändern, aber ich finde es eigentlich passend^^ Ist an der Stelle, finde ich, sehr Geschmackssache


----------



## TheSinner (5. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Das gibt das System einem vor, wenn man einen Beitrag einem Thema zuordnet^^ Man kann das zwar ändern, aber ich finde es eigentlich passend^^ Ist an der Stelle, finde ich, sehr Geschmackssache



Ja, das kann man ändern. Muss man sogar eigentlich, weil journalistischer Anspruch statt Fake News. Sonst schreib ich demnächst einen Artikel "Schweizerische Medienmischpoke Marquard Media Gruppe schreibt hartnäckig hanebüchene Hassartikel über unliebsamen US-Konzern!"


----------



## Kellykiller (6. November 2021)

mal wieder toller Clickbait Dreck. Habt ihr sowas echt nötig?



Toni schrieb:


> Also eine modifizierte Hardware als Kunst zu deklarieren ist schon eine krasse Aussage, aber dann solche Bedingungen dran zu knüpfen... Geschweige denn der Preis! Manche Apple User...



Manch andere geben solche Summen für irgendwelche noch original verpackten Spiele aus, oder für irgendwelche Pokemon Sammelkarten. Who cares? Wer die Kohle hat der hat nun mal.


----------



## schmoki (6. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Also eine modifizierte Hardware als Kunst zu deklarieren ist schon eine krasse Aussage, aber dann solche Bedingungen dran zu knüpfen... Geschweige denn der Preis! Manche Apple User...


Bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er das so machen muss um keinen Streß mit Apple zu kriegen?


----------



## Spruso (6. November 2021)

schmoki schrieb:


> Bin kein Rechtsexperte, aber könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass er das so machen muss um keinen Streß mit Apple zu kriegen?


Das kann gut sein. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das irgendwelche Gültigkeit hat. Wenn ich den Artikel kaufe, gehört er mir, resp. wird mein Eigentum und damit kann ich machen, was ich will, auch wenn es ein "Kunstwerk" ist.
Ich kann mir ja auch einen Picasso ersteigern und ihn danach überpinseln. Wäre zwar vermutlich ziemlich dumm, aber daran hindern wird mich von Rechtes wegen wohl kaum jemand können.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2021)

Spruso schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ja auch einen Picasso ersteigern und ihn danach überpinseln. Wäre zwar vermutlich ziemlich dumm, aber daran hindern wird mich von Rechtes wegen wohl kaum jemand können.


Optisch käme das dann vielleicht gar einer Verbesserung gleich.


----------



## PhalasSP (7. November 2021)

Spruso schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein. Allerdings wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass das irgendwelche Gültigkeit hat. Wenn ich den Artikel kaufe, gehört er mir, resp. wird mein Eigentum und damit kann ich machen, was ich will, auch wenn es ein "Kunstwerk" ist.
> Ich kann mir ja auch einen Picasso ersteigern und ihn danach überpinseln. Wäre zwar vermutlich ziemlich dumm, aber daran hindern wird mich von Rechtes wegen wohl kaum jemand können.


"zu (a) Verwertungsrechte am *Kunstwerk*

Der Urheber des Kunstwerks ist der Künstler bzw. die Künstlerin. Die Verwertungsrechte liegen bei ihm/ihr und können bis 70 Jahre nach seinem/ihrem Tod auf seine/ihre Erben übertragen werden. (§ 64 UrhG) Danach erlischt das Urheberrecht und das *Kunstwerk* ist gemeinfrei."

"Das Verwertungsrecht ist ein absolutes Recht.[1] Somit kann der Urheber anderen die Benutzung gegen oder ohne Vergütung erlauben oder verbieten."

Also wenn er es als Kunst deklariert und noch lebt, kann er entscheiden was er will wie du es zu benutzen hast. Du bekommst es nur in deinen Besitz, alles andere kann er entscheiden, wenn er es will.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (7. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> "zu (a) Verwertungsrechte am *Kunstwerk*
> 
> Der Urheber des Kunstwerks ist der Künstler bzw. die Künstlerin. Die Verwertungsrechte liegen bei ihm/ihr und können bis 70 Jahre nach seinem/ihrem Tod auf seine/ihre Erben übertragen werden. (§ 64 UrhG) Danach erlischt das Urheberrecht und das *Kunstwerk* ist gemeinfrei."
> 
> ...


Das ist wohl so erstmal richtig.
Allgemeinhin wird jedoch unter Kunst ein schöpferischer Prozess verstanden, an dessen Ende ein neu geschaffenes Werk steht.
Die Veränderung eines bestehenden Nicht- Kunst Produktes durch schnödes Hinzufügen eines ebenso wenig künstlerischen Teiles, wie einen USB Port, kann objektiv auch nicht als Kunst bezeichnet werden.
Doch der Wert bestimmt am Ende doch wieder darüber.
Was Verwertungsrechte betrifft, das ist nochmal ein anderes Thema. Da geht es in der Kunstszene eher um Namens- Marken- und Copyrights.
Wenn ich das Ding kaufe und mich entschließe, es mit einem Hammer zu zertrümmern, kann mir das auch der Erbauer nicht verbieten.
Denn wenn ich es gekauft habe, bin ich der Eigentümer, nicht der Besitzer, was nicht ausschließt, dass ich als Eigentümer dennoch gewissen Regelungen unterliege. (besagtes Markenrecht)

Ob also Derjenige tatsächlich der Urheber des Telefons ist, bleibt offen. Im Zweifel ist immer noch Apple der Urheber.


----------



## PhalasSP (7. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Das ist wohl so erstmal richtig.
> Allgemeinhin wird jedoch unter Kunst ein schöpferischer Prozess verstanden, an dessen Ende ein neu geschaffenes Werk steht.
> Die Veränderung eines bestehenden Nicht- Kunst Produktes durch schnödes Hinzufügen eines ebenso wenig künstlerischen Teiles, wie einen USB Port, kann objektiv auch nicht als Kunst bezeichnet werden.
> Doch der Wert bestimmt am Ende doch wieder darüber.
> ...


Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
Alle Apple Produkte sind Geschützt, da ist es egal ob du sie modifizierst. Es gehört immer Apple.

Hätte er aber ein eigenes Kunstprodukt erstellt ohne die Rechte anderer zu Verletzen, kann er jedem Vorschreiben was er will, auch das er es nur 2mal Anschalten darf am Tag.
Das Problem ist aber er darf dieses gar nicht, weil es ein Produkt von Apple ist.
Ob ein USB-Anschluss oder ein Aufkleber, das Produkt bleibt immer Apple, weil es Geschützt ist und eine Modifikation ändert daran nichts.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (7. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen nix zu tun.
> Alle Apple Produkte sind Geschützt, da ist es egal ob du sie modifizierst. Es gehört immer Apple.


Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.


PhalasSP schrieb:


> Hätte er aber ein eigenes Kunstprodukt erstellt ohne die Rechte anderer zu Verletzen, kann er jedem Vorschreiben was er will, auch das er es nur 2mal Anschalten darf am Tag.


Das bezweifle ich stark. Ohne Urheberrechtsverletzungen kann mir das mit meinem Eigentum niemand vorschreiben.
Wie gesagt, wenn ich mich entschließe, es nach dem Verkauf zu zerstören, so kann ich das machen.


----------



## PhalasSP (7. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.
> 
> Das bezweifle ich stark. Ohne Urheberrechtsverletzungen kann mir das mit meinem Eigentum niemand vorschreiben.
> Wie gesagt, wenn ich mich entschließe, es nach dem Verkauf zu zerstören, so kann ich das machen.


Falsch, das kannst du eben nicht. Das gilt für NORMALE Produkte. Bei KUNST ist das gesetzlich geregelt und kann jeder nachlesen der dazu fähig ist oder es eben anderen überlassen die dafür zuständig sind und nicht irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. November 2021)

Kellykiller schrieb:


> Manch andere geben solche Summen für irgendwelche noch original verpackten Spiele aus, oder für irgendwelche Pokemon Sammelkarten. Who cares? Wer die Kohle hat der hat nun mal.


was nicht weniger absurd ist 

Weil man das Geld hat muss man es noch lange nicht sinnlos rauswerfen für Sachen die normalerweise viel(!) weniger kosten würden


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Falsch, das kannst du eben nicht. Das gilt für NORMALE Produkte. Bei KUNST ist das gesetzlich geregelt und kann jeder nachlesen der dazu fähig ist oder es eben anderen überlassen die dafür zuständig sind und nicht irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


Na dann, bitte. Ich warte darauf, dass du mir das Gesetz nennst, welches mir verbietet, ein erstandenes Gemälde in meinem Kamin zu verbrennen.


----------



## PhalasSP (8. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na dann, bitte. Ich warte darauf, dass du mir das Gesetz nennst, welches mir verbietet, ein erstandenes Gemälde in meinem Kamin zu verbrennen.


Hab ich leider kein Bock zu. Aber da du scheinbar unwissend bist, wirst du sicher google benutzen können und BGH Urteile finden können. Und für den Rest musst du leider mehr wissen, was sinnlos ist hier zu schreiben. Bild dich selbst fort oder lass es eben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. November 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na dann, bitte. Ich warte darauf, dass du mir das Gesetz nennst, welches mir verbietet, ein erstandenes Gemälde in meinem Kamin zu verbrennen.


Kann er ja nicht, da hat zwei Minuten googeln nicht das richtige ausgespuckt...


PhalasSP schrieb:


> Falsch, das kannst du eben nicht. Das gilt für NORMALE Produkte. Bei KUNST ist das gesetzlich geregelt und kann jeder nachlesen der dazu fähig ist oder es eben anderen überlassen die dafür zuständig sind und nicht irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten verbreiten.


Kurz und knapp - Blödsinn.
Für ein ellenlange Auseinandersetzung juristischer Befindlichkeiten fehlt mir bei solchen Fakefacts einfach die Geduld.


PhalasSP schrieb:


> Hab ich leider kein Bock zu. Aber da du scheinbar unwissend bist, wirst du sicher google benutzen können und BGH Urteile finden können. Und für den Rest musst du leider mehr wissen, was sinnlos ist hier zu schreiben. Bild dich selbst fort oder lass es eben.


Jemand der platte Behauptungen regelrecht hinkackt, steht in der Bringschuld.
Die Erde ist eine Scheibe kannst du auch googeln, kommt nur darauf an wo man landet.
Aber da du sogar beim Google-fu wohl kläglich versagen würdest...der erste Hit der ausgespuckt wird, wenn du "BGH Kunstwerk" eingibst ist das hier:
BGH: Eigentümer kann Kunstwerk zerstören gegen den Willen der Künstlerin
Kurz und knapp:
Der BGH hat in einer bisher unklaren Lage Position bezogen:
Die Zerstörung eines Kunstwerkes durch den Eigentümer des Gebäudes, mit dem es verbunden ist, fällt unter den § 14 UrhG und kann unter Umständen Schadensersatz nach sich ziehen.
Letzteres jedoch nur dann, wenn eine Interessenabwägung zugunsten des Urhebers ausfällt.
Die Urteile beziehen sich auschließlich auf Kunstinstallationen die weiterhin Eigentum der Künstler waren.
Weiter betonte der Vorsitzende BGH-Richter, dass ein privater Bauherr sein Haus ändern können müsse, auch wenn der Architekt ein Urheberrecht an den Plänen habe. Hier aber ginge es um ein öffentliches Museum und um zweckfreie Kunst.
Ergo, siehe oben - Schnurrbart, Hörner aufmalen und verbrennen des Eigentums ohne speziellem Nutzungs-Vertrag.
Denn für z.B. Gemälde, wird es wohl eines erneuten Richterspruchs des BGH bedürfen.
Die Ableitungen die aus dem oberen Urteil erstellt werden, man dürfe Gemälde jetzt nicht verbrennen:
Der spannendste Aspekt aber, der aus diesem Urteil hervorgeht ist, dass Künstler weniger raumumgreifender Werke sich in Zukunft wohl meist mit Erfolg gegen die Vernichtung ihrer Kunst wehren können. Denn im Rahmen einer Interessenabwägung wird man kaum annehmen können, dass das Interesse etwa eines Gemäldeeigentümers an dessen Zerstörung das Interesse des Künstlers an der Erhaltung seines Unikats überwiegen könnte.
sind genau diese - Vermutungen.
Die Anwendung dessen wäre äußerst lebensfremd, was ja manchmal auch auf Rechtswissenschaften zutrifft.
Eine Antwort darauf wäre die automatische Ausschlußklausel bei Erwerb des Käufers vom Maler, daß dieser natürlich es jederzeit verbrennen darf.
Die meisten Künstler sind eher klischeehaft "Hungerleider" und werden wohl oder übel so etwas abnicken.
Ändert nichts jedoch an der Möglichkeit von General-Lee seinen Picasso zu verbrennen - denn dieser wird aufgrund seines Ablebens kaum aus dem Jenseits Einspruch erheben oder den Eigentümer zur Rechenschaft ziehen können.

Viel Spaß beim weiter bilden, PhalasSP.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Hab ich leider kein Bock zu. Aber da du scheinbar unwissend bist, wirst du sicher google benutzen können und BGH Urteile finden können. Und für den Rest musst du leider mehr wissen, was sinnlos ist hier zu schreiben. Bild dich selbst fort oder lass es eben.


Nö, kannst du nicht, weil es sowas nicht gibt. BGH Urteile beschränken sich zudem auf Deutschland.


----------



## Kellykiller (8. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was nicht weniger absurd ist
> 
> Weil man das Geld hat muss man es noch lange nicht sinnlos rauswerfen für Sachen die normalerweise viel(!) weniger kosten würden


Zum Glück gibt's Leute wie dich, die uns Lemmingen sagen was für Dinge sinnlos sind und welche nicht. Ich hab mir letztens ne Dose Mais von Bonduelle, anstatt von Ja! gekauft. Bin ich jetzt auch absurd?


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2021)

> *Apple: Erstes iPhone mit USB-C für mehr als 100.000 Dollar!*



Apple User




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (8. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was nicht weniger absurd ist
> 
> Weil man das Geld hat muss man es noch lange nicht sinnlos rauswerfen für Sachen die normalerweise viel(!) weniger kosten würden


Man ist natürlich geneigt, wenn jemand eine sehr hohe Summe für eine an sich triviale Sache ausgibt zu sagen: Das war jetzt herausgeworfenes Geld.
Aber ich denke auch, Du meinst das eher auf maßlos überteuerte "Alltagsdinge" bezogen.
Philatelisten und Numismatiker würden sonst heftig widersprechen. Sammler seltener Dinge ganz allgemein. 

Ab wann ist Geld herausgeworfen? Das muss derjenige beurteilen, der das Geld auch ausgibt. Ich traue den meisten Leuten schon zu das abzuwägen. Dabei gibt es auch eine große Anzahl von Menschen, denen ist der Preis einfach völlig Wumpe. Man hebt sich durch Exklusivität und Luxus vom Rest ab. Meine 25 Euro Casio Uhr zeigt auch keine andere Zeit an, als eine 50 tausend Euro teure Rolex.
Eigentlich hat der Rolex Käufer auch Geld herausgeworfen. Der wird das aber ganz anders sehen und ehrlich, ich weiß selber nicht mal...wenn mir die Kohle egal wäre...ob ich nicht vielleicht genauso denken würde.
Wer weiß?


----------



## PhalasSP (8. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Kann er ja nicht, da hat zwei Minuten googeln nicht das richtige ausgespuckt...
> 
> Kurz und knapp - Blödsinn.
> Für ein ellenlange Auseinandersetzung juristischer Befindlichkeiten fehlt mir bei solchen Fakefacts einfach die Geduld.
> ...


Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke oder?
Da ging es um einen Umbau eines Gebäudes mit einer Integrierten "Kunst" und selbst da wurde sich geeinigt, weil er es nicht einfach zerstören durfte.

Das neuste Urteil sagt das:

"Während der BGH in beiden Mannheimer Fällen die Revision zurückverwiesen und damit die Erkenntnis des OLG Karlsruhe zur Zulässigkeit der Zerstörung bestätigt hat (der Künstlerin aber wie das LG den Honoraranspruch zugesteht), hat der BGH die Entscheidung des Kammergerichts aufgehoben und zurückgewiesen. Das ist angesichts des Gebotes der Interessenabwägung konsequent, weil das KG jede Abwägung der Interessenssphären von vornherein abgelehnt hat."

*"Nicht nur die (Un-)Zulässigkeit einer Entstellung eines urheberrechtlich geschützten Werkes, sondern auch dessen Zerstörung und Vernichtung ist anhand von § 14 UrhG zu prüfen. Damit folgt der BGH – unter Abkehr von der Entscheidung des Reichsgerichts – der auch in der Literatur vertretenen (Minder-)Meinung, wonach die Werkvernichtung die "schärfste Form der Beeinträchtigung" ist (Dietz/Peukert in Schricker/Loewenheim UrhR 4. Auflage, § 14 Rdnr. 3."

"Ob eine solche Werkvernichtung zulässig ist oder der Künstler sie verbieten bzw. bei Zerstörung des Werkes Schadensersatz verlangen kann, kann danach NUR nach einer Interessenabwägung entschieden werden: Das Interesse des Eigentümers, mit seinem Eigentum nach Gutdünken verfahren zu dürfen, kollidiert mit dem durch § 14 gestützten, als Urheberpersönlichkeitsrecht garantierten Interesse des Schöpfers eines Werkes daran, dass dieses erhalten bleibt."*

So bleibt zu hoffen, dass die heutigen Entscheidungen Eigentümer von Kunstwerken, die sich von diesen trennen wollen, sensibler machen. Sie sollten vor der Zerstörung einer Arbeit mit dem Künstler zu reden, ob etwa der "Umzug" einer Arbeit der Zerstörung nicht vorzuziehen sein könnte (so geschehen mit dem berühmten Gemälde "Familie" von Oskar Schlemmer aus dem Jahr 1939 im Hause Keller).

Die praktischen Folgen dieser BGH-Entscheidung sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht abzusehen. Man darf wohl die Prognose wagen, dass die Untergerichte häufiger als bisher von Künstlern angerufen werden, um die Zerstörung eines ihrer Kunstwerke zu unterbinden. Das ist ganz sicher gut so.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke oder?


Sagt der Schreiberling, der meinen Text nicht ansatzweise gelesen oder kapiert hat und deswegen mich mit seinem Text sogar teilweise wiederholt, meine Güte.


PhalasSP schrieb:


> Da ging es um einen Umbau eines Gebäudes mit einer Integrierten "Kunst" und selbst da wurde sich geeinigt, weil er es nicht einfach zerstören durfte.


Siehe oben - no Shit Sherlock, das hatte ich geschrieben, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke?


PhalasSP schrieb:


> Die praktischen Folgen dieser BGH-Entscheidung sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht abzusehen. Man darf wohl die Prognose wagen, dass die Untergerichte häufiger als bisher von Künstlern angerufen werden, um die Zerstörung eines ihrer Kunstwerke zu unterbinden. Das ist ganz sicher gut so.


Die praktischen Folgen dieser BGH-Entscheidung habe ich dir auch schon beschrieben, aber aufgrund der Leseschwäche wiederhole ich es dir gerne nochmal genauer und schön aufgesplittet:

1.)
Der Erwerb zukünftiger entstehender Gemälde durch einen Käufer wird vertraglich geregelt.
Eine, der in diesen Verträgen entsprechenden Klauseln, wird die Vereinbarung sein, daß der Käufer mit dem Erwerb jegliches Recht an der Vernichtung bzw. Entsorgung über den Erwerb der Sache bzw. des Kunstobjekts erlangt, bzw. der Künstler dieses Recht gestattet und/oder abtritt.
Bei einer Weiterveräußerung tritt dieses Recht auf den nächsten Käufer automatisch über.
Ich möchte die Künstler sehen, die da noch nein sagen - ist ja nicht jeder ein Philippe Garel.
2a.)
Die Vernichtung von Kunstwerken in privater Hand, unterliegen keinem generellen Verbot.
Kunstwerke von Künstlern, die nicht mehr unter den Lebenden weilen und in keiner Form durch eine fortdauernde rechtliche Vertretung nach ihrem Ableben vertreten werden  - wie zum Beispiel Stiftungen - können weiterhin ohne Probleme vernichtet werden.
Auch wenn keiner bei Verstand einen Picasso abfackeln würde, kann der rechtmäßige Eigentümer diesen trotzdem legal  anzünden - wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
2b.)
Das Urteil des BGH ist für eine sehr spezielle Form von Kunstwerken in Bezug auf Gebäude getroffen worden.
Mitnichten läßt sich dadurch automatisch ein Bezug auf weitere Kunstwerke - wie die Vernichtung von Gemälden -  ableiten.
Hier werden noch weitere Urteile von nöten sein.


----------



## PhalasSP (9. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Sagt der Schreiberling, der meinen Text nicht ansatzweise gelesen oder kapiert hat und deswegen mich mit seinem Text sogar teilweise wiederholt, meine Güte.
> 
> Siehe oben - no Shit Sherlock, das hatte ich geschrieben, wie war das noch gleich mit dem Lesen ist nicht so deine Stärke?
> 
> ...


Tja, frag mich wie oft du noch schreiben willst das Kunst keinem Verbot unterliegt.
ALLE großen Kunstwerke wurden jemanden Vermacht und die Rechte jemanden Übertragen, sei es Verwandtschaft, dem Käufer, dem Museum oder wem auch immer!
Und was du beschrieben hast und meinst auf meinen Text antworten zu müssen interessiert keine, da dieser vom Gericht und der Fachpresse ist. Wenn du meinst schlauer zu sein als die anderen wende dich an den BGH und belehre sie mit deiner Weisheit.

Mit diesem Satz ist alles gesagt zu deinem ich darf alles Zerstören.
Klar kannst du alles Zerstören, du kannst auch eine Bank ausrauben oder einen Baumfällen welcher geschützt ist, wenn du erwischt wirst bekommst eine Fette Strafe oder gehst sogar ins Gefängnis...so einfach ist das.
Mit einer Argumentation wie in der Hauptschule "Wo kein Richter da kein Kläger" Ist das Topic für mich eh vorbei!

Versteh den Satz oder lass es.
"*: Das Interesse des Eigentümers, mit seinem Eigentum nach Gutdünken verfahren zu dürfen, kollidiert mit dem durch § 14 gestützten, als Urheberpersönlichkeitsrecht garantierten Interesse des Schöpfers eines Werkes daran, dass dieses erhalten bleibt."*


----------



## Gast1649365804 (9. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Mit einer Argumentation wie in der Hauptschule "Wo kein Richter da kein Kläger" Ist das Topic für mich eh vorbei!


Wird auch Zeit.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (9. November 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Mit einer Argumentation wie in der Hauptschule "Wo kein Richter da kein Kläger" Ist das Topic für mich eh vorbei!


tl;dr 
Hast Recht, deinen wiedergekäuten zum Fall recht bezugslosen Blödsinn, brauch ich nicht nochmal durchlesen.
Nur das mit der Hauptschule solltest du mal den Profs. am LMU München vortragen, damit sie auch was zu Lachen haben - ein dort sehr gern verwendeter Ausspruch - spart nämlich Arbeit, die ich genauso mir mit dir nicht mehr mache.
*Plonk* ... um jede weitere verschwendete Lebenszeit mit dir zu sparen.


----------

